# headlight leveling warning & suspension height light on and off



## boyfriendmechanic (Aug 2, 2007)

Driving today, the big headlight leveling warning came on in the center of the cluster where the warnings are displayed (low fuel, low washer fluid, TPMS etc) WITH the little Allroad "car" icon light in the upper left of the cluster, meaning the air ride height was not controlled properly?
Both lights came on together with a loud beep, then 2 minutes later turned off. a minute later "beep" and both lights come on and so on.

Where do I start? The leveling sensors with the attachment to the lower control arms? Two weeks ago I had the driver's front wheel bearing replaced. Two weeks before that the passenger front CV.
I looked underneath, and the level sensors are still attached  How to test?
Or is it in the headlights themselves?
I can go to autozone to see if there are codes.
advice appreciated thanks!


----------



## boyfriendmechanic (Aug 2, 2007)

*codes*

pretty much comes on after a few miles every time now.
sometimes the ride height warning blinks off then on again
0076 left front level sensor
01771 Headlight range control module
01400 Suspension level control: height exceeded

gonna look at the front left sensor first.


----------



## boyfriendmechanic (Aug 2, 2007)

*how come my car can still set the level?*

Hi again, Before I go taking things apart, why does the car still go to all 4 levels, on all 4 wheels, when I am getting the codes above?
Is it because of the "4t wire" of the left front sensor, to the headlight control?
Maybe it is only this wire that is bad? allowing the car height to be set properly?
maybe I can put the right front sensor in where the left front goes, and the wires will line up.
As I understand it, all 4 sensors are the same, only the front left wiring harness has an additional wire to the headlight controls.

Wiring diagram / colors somewhere out there?


----------

